# Schutzengel Working Dog Club Trial



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is anyone going to this next weekend?

EVENTS


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice! I"m going to watch. It's right in my back yard.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm going to Judge....say Hi


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I will! I wondered if you were the judge! I'm waiting for Rebecca to send me directions. With Jax hurt I haven't been to training in a while so haven't seen her.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Darn - I was going to say something


----------

